# MMAF Grand Prix R2 - Chuck8807 vs. KryOnicle



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The winner of this competition moves on to *round 3* in the MMAF GFX Grand Prix tournament.

Vote for who you think did the best work! 

The theme of this round is: *Free For All*

The type of piece for this round is: *Photo Manipulation - Before and After*

Good luck to both of you.

-----------------------------------

*KryOnicle*


*Before*









*After*










*Chuck8807*


*Before









After








*


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

So, so close. But Leben is awesome, and so is the manipulation of his pic.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Love the gladiator feel of Chuck's.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

They are both good, but Kry captures a great "feel" to his, and the lighting rocks. Had to go with his.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Kry's by far! :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man that Leben one is sick, but I love the lighting and the feel that I get from Kry's. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice close round! Nice job Chuck, I like your piece alot  

HOGH, you haven't actually voted :thumb01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Nice close round! Nice job Chuck, I like your piece alot
> 
> HOGH, you haven't actually voted :thumb01:


Haha I was at work and got tied up, must have forgot, I just did though! :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

yea its a close one... as always nice work from you. I knew it would be a close one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its razor thin but something you need to remember when all things are even go with the hot chick. Sorry Chuck :dunno:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Alright guys, time to call it (very late, sorry), Chuck won this round.

Very close guys, great heated competition.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats Chuck! Awesome job to both of you. The work was awesome and it shows by the slim margin of victory! Awesome work all around!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow I thought Kry would take this.. but Congrats Chuck! :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Haha just checked the votes, guess it was 9 votes to 8 when it was called? BAH! Haha. Good job Chuck.


----------

